

Whose Life are You Going to Change? - bjonathan
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/12/02/whose-life-are-you-going-to-change/?awesm=bothsid.es_8MR&utm_content=tweet-button-vertical&utm_medium=bothsid.es-twitter&utm_source=direct-bothsid.es

======
asmithmd1
Now THAT is not taking no for an answer -- he is talking to a senior person in
the company he works for:

“I’m really sorry, Mark. I wish I could help you.”

“But you can. You have the power to change my life forever. I want to know
what it’s going to take to get you to say ‘yes’ because that’s why I flew to
Chicago. I came here for this 30 minute moment.”

Silence. Stupefied silence.

“Cory, what’s it going to take?”

Silence. I didn’t speak again. I stared into his eyes.

Cory: “Aargh.” Sigh. ”Errrgh.”

“Oh, OK. Fine.

------
strick
If you like this post, you will probably love The Last Lecture by Randy
Pausch: [http://www.amazon.com/Last-Lecture-Randy-
Pausch/dp/140132325...](http://www.amazon.com/Last-Lecture-Randy-
Pausch/dp/1401323251/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291397362&sr=8-1)

Pausch's book also carries the message that you can be persistent and obtain
anything you want. But I really like Suster's stories of paying it forward to
others.

------
jaredmck
This is a great post from Mark, who is consistently bringing great stuff on
the blog- his stuff is a must read for anyone interested in the space.

Inspiring stuff- thanks, Mark!

------
Yesware
Entrepreneurs are great at innovating to improve business practices. In this
post, Mark challenges us to improve lives too. Highly recommended.

------
mednik
Really personal, deep post. It's awesome how studying entrepreneurship and VC
is really about mentoring and life.

------
claylo
Great post. The sort of thing to re-read once a month. Thanks, Mark!

------
DavidWBaldwin
This is a great post and at a great time of year. Remember there are many ways
to pay forward and everyone loves the one who gives without expecting
attention.

------
matevans
great post for a friday, actually great post for any day. I hope to meet a
Cory, or even become one in the future :)

------
MarkLanday
Mark, Great post. We shall all try to give back, not just during the holiday
season, though as a life code. Happy Holidays!

Mark J. Landay

------
MattMcLean
Thanks Mark. I needed that today.

